# Bug Hunter!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been straightening up the house and every time I come down the hall - Cash has been laying in front of the cabinet, staring underneath it with his front paw as far under the cabinet as he can get it. This usually means that his ball has rolled under there and he can't reach it. Then he started "talking" - a little roo, roo, roo and then some talk/whining and big sighs. I assumed that he was getting frustrated, so I got on the ground next to him to get his ball and when I look under the cabinet there's no ball but there is a tiny bug that's sitting on the baseboard. I tried to distract Cash by throwing him one of his toys, but he's focused on the bug and won't budge - he's been there for 45 minutes!

Look out bugs - Cash is a fierce bug hunter and will not stop until he defeats you!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you need to have a quiet word with him and explain he should be hunting feather and fur not bugs


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

You're right - I need to get him out a little more, he's obviously confused!!

He has perfected the art of the bug hunt, maybe it's time to move on to something else


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine both love hunting and pointing flies. We get a lot bec always leave the door open for them to the backyard. I must say, they're quite good at killing and eating them too!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes caught a moth the other day, then couldn't spit it out when it started fluttering in her mouth, the look on her face was priceless 8)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley made a wild leap into the air last night to catch a moth. She chewed on it for a while before swallowing it. :-o


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie will actually go on point if there is a fly on the wall. When I first got him, I thought "Well, he must want me to shoot the fly." Then I found out he is gunshy, and would prefer that I NOT shoot the fly. But as far as the pointing goes, I now know he can't help himself!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah pointed a big spider last night, then kept it cornered until I got the vacuum. Good Puppy!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Here's Flynn, trying to rid the yard of bugs.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That is a great picture!! Go Flynn, get those bugs!! Flynn looks like a seasoned bug hunter!!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep, Elroy will not rest if there is a fly in the house!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh was determined not to let this fly get away.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby chased a dragonfly around our backyard for 10 minutes straight the other day, pointing at it anytime it would land and sit still. I have to say a pup on point is one of the cutest things.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Come down to Florida and watch your V go crazy over the little lizards. They are on the sidewalks, in the mulch, on trees. Every moment outside is a hunting session. The lizards are so fast and my Ruby never catches them. My cat (18 lb maine ****) has caught some but just accidentally rips their tails off. He is the master hunter of lizards  As for bugs in the house, Ruby points at them. We are getting a ton of rain this summer in Florida so the HUGE spiders are coming inside. Ruby pointed at one the other day and my husband just ignored her. Right where she was pointed a monster spider on the wall and I ran outside screaming and had my husband kill it.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Glad to read that Cole isn't the only one! I always laugh thinking he's like a little boy pretending to hunt for REAL! We could be walking and he'll jerk me in a whole other direction cuz "WAIT! I see something!!!" haha In the diamond at the park he will chase moths forever. He likes ants as they tickle his mouth and flies that get stuck by thee window! "I've got you NOW!" ;D


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Over the summer we were hanging out in the yard, chatting with neighbors over the fence, when someone noticed that Gracie was pointing at an enormous bumblebee. The kids scattered (afraid of bees) and the adults all watched as she slowly, steadily snuck up on that bee, and....

ATE it in one gulp!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey NeverGiveUpRAC - The ants won't be anywhere near as funny if he steps into an ant hill without noticing. Savannah stopped to point something and immediately started chewing on her paw. Two steps closer and I could see the ants on top of and in between her toes. Back inside where I could dunk her paw in some water then spent the next 15 minutes pulling the ants off one by one with Savannah alternately trying to 'help' and trying to hide. :


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Omg jld640!!! 

My boy is so clumsy, I could def see him getting into trouble like that!! He's clumsy, curious and stubborn! Once he got stung in the face (close to his eyes) by a bee and it swelled up really big! He looked like Rocky Balboa! Silly boy still doesn't get the hint not to play with bugs!! Haha

Hope your sweet Savannah recovered nicely!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is stepping up his game - he's moved on to bigger prey than bugs, his new obsession is frogs!! For some reason right now there are lots of small frogs in the backyard - Cash will spend an hour back there stalking them and making them jump and then chasing them. He doesn't hurt them, he just touches them with his nose to make them jump. 

On the down side of this, I've been woken up in the middle of the night the last three night, to Cash growling and barking at the back door because he sees a frog on the patio. Being woken up to the sound of your dog growling and barking at the door is a little unsettling - the little stinker!


----------

